# 300mm just is not enough!



## cgipson1 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 9, 2011)

How about 1200?  (Celestron 2000mm w/ 0.6x field flatten)


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> How about 1200?  (Celestron 2000mm w/ 0.6x field flatten)



Now I'M jealous! lol!


----------



## picnicknits (Sep 10, 2011)

That's very cool. I was actually shocked last night that when I looked through my 250mm lens I could see the nooks and crannies on the moons. Still too much of a noob to actually get a picture of it, but it was still awesome to be able to see it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2011)

not hard to do.. put the camera on a tripod.  Put the moon in the center of the viewfinder at the focal length you want.   Focus to hyperfocal distance manually (or let the camera autofocus). Use either the self timer or a remote (mirror up prior to shutter release is a good idea, but not mandatory).  Set ISO to 100. Use your sharpest aperture (usually midrange i.e F8). Set to M or Manual. Set your shutter to 60, shoot, shutter to 80, shoot. Shoot maybe five to six shots.. each time incrementing the shutter speed up one stop. You will probably get some usable shots.. if over / under exposed... correct shutter and shoot some more. Don't trust your meter.. the moon will fool it every time!

I got this exposure at ISO 100, F8, Shutter Speed 80.

Post your shots.. let us see them!    Have fun!


----------



## picnicknits (Sep 10, 2011)

Ooh thanks! I will definitely try that if it's clear enough tonight.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2011)

There's really no need to bracket exposures.  The moon is a sunlit object, just like everything else on a sunny day.  Remember the "Sunny 16 Rule"?

The trick is to take multiple images and use stacking software to create one sharper image.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> There's really no need to bracket exposures.  The moon is a sunlit object, just like everything else on a sunny day.  Remember the "Sunny 16 Rule"?
> 
> The trick is to take multiple images and use stacking software to create one sharper image.



hmmm.. didn't think about stacking them... might have to try that!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> hmmm.. didn't think about stacking them... might have to try that!



It's not focus stacking software..... it's image stacking software specially designed for astrophotography.  It takes into account the boiling of the atmosphere and aligns the 'moving' subjects. It also takes into account the movement of the subject across the field of view due to the earth's rotation.


----------



## edddial (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice photos! Btw, what do we need to get our Nikon D90/D7000 attach to Celestron telescope? Special converter?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2011)

You only need two pieces... and they aren't all that expensive.  I think they both were $40-50 shipped.

On the left:  A T-Adapter for the Nikon bayonet.  The adapters are available for most common camera mounts, so you can use your Canon, Pentax, Minolta, Olympus, Sony, etc. if that's what you're using.  On the right, the visual back-to-T-adapter.








Under normal circumstances, the back of the scope looks like this:






There's two components here.... a 1¼ Visual Back and the eyepiece.  
Remove the eyepeice, 







And unscrew the Visual Back and replace it with the T-adapter.







Then add the proper T-adapter to match your camera brand:







Then mount the camera!:












To give you an idea of the firepower of a 2000mm:








When shooting with the Celestron, I do everything tethered.  I control the scope and the camera with a laptop. Once the scope is aligned, on-board computers keep the subject in view using a pair of DC motors.  About the only thing I need to do manually is focus.

  A well-stocked camera store _might_ stock the scope adapter.  If not, you'll need to seek out a good telescope dealer.  By good, I mean that's what they deal with.... astro stuff.  Don't bother with Best Buy, Fry's, Circuit City.  The T-adapters for the various brands of mounts are commonly available at any good photo store.


----------



## edddial (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you very much 480sparky! Are we able to make use of the 'LiveView' on the camera (while attaching to the telescope)? Are you using separate pc software to control the camera (or Capture NX 2)?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2011)

edddial said:


> Thank you very much 480sparky! Are we able to make use of the 'LiveView' on the camera (while attaching to the telescope)? Are you using separate pc software to control the camera (or Capture NX 2)?


I use ControlMyNikon for the camera and Starry Night for the scope.  CMN allows use of Live View.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 11, 2011)

really nice! I know squat about astrophotography, although it looks like fun ( and lots of built in frustration at times, I,m sure!)


----------



## Balastrea (Sep 15, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> I use ControlMyNikon for the camera and Starry Night for the scope.  CMN allows use of Live View.



Would love to see some images from this Bad-Boy setup lol


----------



## edddial (Sep 15, 2011)

480sparky said:


> edddial said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much 480sparky! Are we able to make use of the 'LiveView' on the camera (while attaching to the telescope)? Are you using separate pc software to control the camera (or Capture NX 2)?
> ...



Thanks again 480sparky!


----------



## K24Photography (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not happy I ran across this thread. Now I want to buy one of those and they aren't cheap. haha. Amazing photos!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2011)

Balastrea said:


> Would love to see some images from this Bad-Boy setup lol


----------

